# Would you believe something H told me...



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So last October after DD#1, H reestablished contact with the OW. This was after I told his OW via email that he lied and was not separated but instead still married.

I asked him when DD#2 went down last month, "did your OW ever ask all these months about me and why if he was still married was he still in contact with her?". He said no..she never once asked him about his marriage. He said that they never once talked about me. I just can't understand why his OW would not once have been curious about why he was still in contact with her and if he was serious about her, what he was going to do about his marital situation?

Would you buy that??


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Nope


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I guess what I am asking is if you were the OW, wouldn't you be curious and ask your "boyfriend" what was happening in his marriage???

My mind races with thoughts of..what was he telling her stuff such as...."that he was suffering thru his marriage but it was she who he wanted to be with" or that just give it a little more time and he would be rid of me??


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Nope, you were most definitely a topic of conversation.

Deluded conversation most likely but conversation none the less.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Not a chance. I know my husband came up in MY conversations, as did OM's SO... and I know that I was talked about in hubby's conversations. It's not natural to NOT talk about the "bad marriage" as it is viewed then, from time to time.


----------



## TorontoBoyWest (May 1, 2012)

I think a thread of stupid and incredulous things said by either WS or AP would be legendary....


----------



## bronwen (Apr 29, 2012)

highwood said:


> So last October after DD#1, H reestablished contact with the OW. This was after I told his OW via email that he lied and was not separated but instead still married.
> 
> I asked him when DD#2 went down last month, "did your OW ever ask all these months about me and why if he was still married was he still in contact with her?". He said no..she never once asked him about his marriage. He said that they never once talked about me. I just can't understand why his OW would not once have been curious about why he was still in contact with her and if he was serious about her, what he was going to do about his marital situation?
> 
> Would you buy that??


My H said exactly the same thing almost word for word.

He said she wasn't remotely interested in me but she knew he was married.

She was also married with children and never talked about her family either.

I suppose they feel less guilt this way

He also said "You'd like her if you met her"

What a complete Richard Cranium


Bronwen


----------



## TorontoBoyWest (May 1, 2012)

bronwen said:


> My H said exactly the same thing almost word for word.
> 
> He said she wasn't remotely interested in me but she knew he was married.
> 
> ...



that will get high praise in the new thread Bronwen....


its thatta way -------> :smthumbup:


----------



## bronwen (Apr 29, 2012)

oaksthorne said:


> My H said that his skank and I would be "friends" if we knew each other. I never had a friend who was an unscrupulous piece of sh*t before, so I don't know why he thought I would like this one. He told me for months that they did not discuss me. That was a lie among all the others. He told her that: I was going to leave him; that I didn't love him; that he did all the house work while I sat on my butt and nagged; and the ever popular" We never have sex, I don't think I can anymore"; thereby sending her an open invitation. They were both disgusting.


Disgusting is a mild description

I don't believe a word that comes out of his mouth anymore.

He still swears that he never ever said anything bad about me.

Just watch the flying pigs go past

Bronwen.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I know in my case I still find it hard to believe that nothing was said...supposedly H and her are planning a future together and what no mention of his marriage which he is still in.

I have the feeling either he told her that yes this time I am "really separated" or that he is working towards a separation. "That she is who he wants but we just have to be patient"

I tell you I just want to hammer it out of him today when he gets home from work. It just bugs me wondering what he told her about his marriage....


----------



## BettyBoop (Apr 2, 2012)

This was not my case at all. After they got through with their nastiness, H *had *to tell her everything that was going on in our home especially what I was doing, saying, thinking and breathing. If he ever forgot to mention something about my home he would be in trouble with her...what a B*****CH. H told me she wanted to become me, do what I was doing and have what I have. Thank goodness I handle the finances... not much was missing.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

highwood said:


> I know in my case I still find it hard to believe that nothing was said...supposedly H and her are planning a future together and what no mention of his marriage which he is still in.
> 
> I have the feeling either he told her that yes this time I am "really separated" or that he is working towards a separation. "That she is who he wants but we just have to be patient"
> 
> *I tell you I just want to hammer it out of him today when he gets home from work. * It just bugs me wondering what he told her about his marriage....


Highwood~

You do realize that you will never really know this right? It is reasonable to assume that when it did speak of you, it was not complimentary because let's be honest: if he spoke highly of you why would he need a mistress? Right? Any time he was with her and speaking about you, the chances are about 99.99% that he was justifying (to himself and her) why he needed to commit adultery and do what he knew was wrong. 

So just assume that he did talk to her about you and that he magnified your faults and minimized your virtues. That in no way reflects on you, but rather on him.


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

bronwen said:


> My H said exactly the same thing almost word for word.
> 
> He said she wasn't remotely interested in me but she knew he was married.
> 
> ...


"Richard Cranium". Really like that. Can I steal it?


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

Your H is a alying sack of ****. You should badger him all night until he admits his lies.


----------



## ilgitano (Apr 2, 2012)

Of course he's lying... Cheaters are expert liars.
Bigger question: when are you going to pack your bags?


----------



## bronwen (Apr 29, 2012)

BigLiam said:


> "Richard Cranium". Really like that. Can I steal it?


With pleasure

Fill yourboots

Bronwen


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Highwood, the OW knows all about you - your husband is probably telling her anything (that you have a bad marriage, no sex lives, etc.) to justify why he needs this affair with her. And she is choosing to have this affair with him knowing full well that you are still in the picture.

They are choosing to do this together behind your back. Your husband is a cake-eater and the OW is probably praying for the day you end your relationship so she can have him all to herself.

Your husband is trying to feed you any lie that will buy him continued time to have his affair while not disrupting his other life with you.


----------

